# deconstucting a strain to make you own



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

would it be possable to make you own version of a strian by growing all the strains that was used to make it . and then breeding them would you get something that would be close to the og.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

i was thinking about making my own chronic but i wanted to grow out the strains that was used to make it then breed them toghter and pick out the best of the bunch. i know its not that easy but could it be done


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 19, 2013)

i guess anythings possible but i would think that it would take a long time to get exactly what you want every plant or seed is probably one in a thousand 

i could be wrong i dont know much about this stuff i have though about doing the same thing. i sure someone with much more expertise will chime in


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

yea was thinking the same thing as you darkhorse. i know it would take along time. would it be wrong to think that you could come up with something close to the og strain. are even better in some way.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 19, 2013)

nope if you were dedicated long enough i think you could do either of those


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2013)

I am not quite understanding why you would want to do this and what would be the point? Most breeders run dozens if not hundreds of plants to find the pheno with the traits that they desire and make numerous crosses to get the best.  For you to be able to go back to the original strains and guess the phenos used to get where the breeder got could take years and years and years.  If the strain is out there by a reputable breeder, I am not sure why you would want to try and recreate it?  Kind of like reinventing the wheel?


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2013)

I think Sin meant it possibly being a fun project...I think after realizing just how much work would be needed it might not sound so fun anymore.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am not quite understanding why you would want to do this and what would be the point? Most breeders run dozens if not hundreds of plants to find the pheno with the traits that they desire and make numerous crosses to get the best.  For you to be able to go back to the original strains and guess the phenos used to get where the breeder got could take years and years and years.  If the strain is out there by a reputable breeder, I am not sure why you would want to try and recreate it?  Kind of like reinventing the wheel?



hey thg i knew you would pop in your head mom. but yes you and hammy are right it a very big task to do what the breeders do and i am not trying to take away from them. its just i really love to grow and it makes me happy and what makes me even happier it growing a strain i made grow out its the best feeling in the world. it just seams to me that 75% of today's strains starts from land race strain that has show its better then the rest. then its breed with another land race that show the same thing. so why in the world if they can do it why cant we do it for are self's. i mean look at subcool just a few years ago he was just a member of the famliy  now hes a top breeder  it will take years and years but that's the fun right. i don't want to make money off this just grow. i have been growing ewd#1 for about 3 years now and i thought  that i was close to being stable since most of the plants are the same but what do you know bam some of the plants started to turn purple . i love this plant .would it not be fun to work with the strains that made the strains you love


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 20, 2013)

i dont think theres to many reputable breeders out there anymore, i think very few go through 3-4 dozen. most of whats out there today are f1's. i think you would have a chance of getting close but different pheno's and all.
give it a go and find out.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2013)

Sin if you have the time and space to give it a try give it a go. I guarantee regardless of the outcome you will learn a hell of a lot. I would love to give breeding a try but I don't have the time or space to do it.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2013)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> i dont think theres to many reputable breeders out there anymore, i think very few go through 3-4 dozen. most of whats out there today are f1's. i think you would have a chance of getting close but different pheno's and all.
> give it a go and find out.




Very true...too many just want to turn a buck. There are some still out there that have pride in what they do and don't cut corners. jmo


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2013)

> *subcool* just a few years ago he was just a member of the famliy now hes a *top breeder*



Some words should never be in the same sentence




			
				HL said:
			
		

> Very true...too many just want to turn a buck. There are some still out there that have pride in what they do and don't cut corners.



:yeahthat:

But that list seems to get smaller and smaller since the wave of new "breeders"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2013)

If you are just doing this for fun, why not try and come up with your own crosses rather than trying to duplicate what someone else has already done?


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you are just doing this for fun, why not try and come up with your own crosses rather than trying to duplicate what someone else has already done?




I agree but he might be like myself when it comes to guitar. I like coming up with my own riffs and songs but I get a certain satisfaction playing cover tunes and getting them down as close to the original as possible. Being able to start from scratch and recreate a a popular strain would be a thrill. More than likely though you will lose interest after a while and probably gain a crap load of knowledge and maybe a couple of crosses you made yourself in the process. jmo


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 20, 2013)

hammy gets me lol... but yea pduck whats wrong with subcool did i say something wrong lol.....  thg/mom i dont want to be called a copycat but it would be nice to pull out a plant that looks like and smoke justs like og but with a tweak mybe purple are pink, blueberry or lemon . and the fact that you know no body esle has this but you. i mean if you live in the usa then this really has to be a hobby of love because your more then likey to be put in jail if you start trying to make money doing it u know


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 20, 2013)

Sin  Ive ran several of Subs strains...  Qleaner, Chernobyl, Grimm Reaper and tested Handicapped for him...   I would agree with duck that if you read up on subs gear you may not consider him a top breeder...   Im fairly sure the only strain Ive run from him that was herm free was the Handicapped and it was by far my least favorite of the 4...   There are def great stable phenos to be found in his gear but it will take some work and def a close eye while flowering...


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 20, 2013)

well news to me famliy. i thought that his seeds where doing good from the pages i been reading. guess i didnt read everything. i was reading his page and some others grows from what i saw i thought he had some good strains going . i just haven't really paid much to tga seeds because their out of my set price range


----------

